# Help with V69 please



## deliveryman99 (Dec 19, 2015)

here is my setup, I have a Roamio in the master bedroom upstairs connected wireless to my NETGEAR Nighthawk X8 - AC5300 Tri-Band Quad-Stream Wi-Fi Router (R8500) also on the second floor. I have a mini right next to the router connected via Cat5 cable and a mini downstairs connected to a TP-LINK TL-SF1005D 5-port 10/100Mbps Desktop Switch which is connected via cat5 to the netgear router upstairs so here is the summary

Roamio Wireless upstairs
Mini downstairs connected via switch to the netgear router using cat5

every 5 to 10 minutes in my mini downstairs I get v69 and for the life of me I can not understand why my network is supper fast and I have checked all settings and in the Roamio and mini and network test passes on both boxes, I am not using a Moca but it seems that others with moca also have issues, any suggestions would be appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

The Roamio needs to be hard wired when using mini's, not on wifi.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

deliveryman99 said:


> Roamio Wireless upstairs
> Mini downstairs connected via switch to the netgear router using cat5
> 
> Thanks


What he/she said.

However, the reverse is not true. You can wire the Roamio (really wired or to an adapter), and use a wireless adapter on the Mini.

I use a Netgear R7500. Roamio on upper floor connects to ASUS EA-N66R. Mini in back of house and next door use a Linksys WUMC710. No support of course. I don't care. Works great, and I recommend reservations for the IP addresses. TiVo doesn't like to have its IP address changed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> However, the reverse is not true. You can wire the Roamio (really wired or to an adapter), and use a wireless adapter on the Mini.


Couldn't the Mini remain wired, but connect the Roamio to an external wireless adapter or bridge via Ethernet?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

deliveryman99 said:


> I am not using a Moca but it seems that others with moca also have issues, any suggestions would be appreciate it.


My recommendation would be to go MoCA, or at least look into going MoCA. I think you'll find it relatively simple and you'll have a much faster, more reliable connection.

Which model Roamio do you have? (base, OTA, Plus, Pro?)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Couldn't the Mini remain wired, but connect the Roamio to an external wireless adapter or bridge via Ethernet?


Yes. However I have not tested many adapters on the Roamio. Why mess with success? I can say I couldn't make the ASUS work on a Mini. On the Mini I did use a Netgear WMCE2001, TiVo Wireless N and the four port Netgear (small thing).

Remember, when IP addresses change, expect to reboot a lot to make everything work again. I turn off everything. Then power up the router and wait for it to finish. Then the WUMC710. Then the EX7000. Then the Roamio. Then the Premiere. Then my Computer, which runs off the EX7000 with my Blu-ray and AVR. I do have a wired Roamio and Premiere, plus one Win 7 laptop. MY printer is the only device on 2.4GHz. My Televisions are both Sony and use their own wireless. They don't do much. Same for my Roku 3. Amazon streaming at 1080/p24 is done by my (wireless) Roamio.


----------



## deliveryman99 (Dec 19, 2015)

I only have one coax which I am using for xfinity Comcast to the modem, the other coax is from over the antenna going to Roamio, so how can I use Moca?


----------



## deliveryman99 (Dec 19, 2015)

so I can move the Roamio downstairs where I have the cat5 going to Mini and put the mini wireless upstairs where Roamio was, would that work


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

deliveryman99 said:


> so I can move the Roamio downstairs where I have the cat5 going to Mini and put the mini wireless upstairs where Roamio was, would that work


Not exactly. Many functions on the host are not possible on the Mini. I can't answer anything about using MoCA. There is a lot of support for people using both MoCA and Ethernet. Not much for wireless.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

deliveryman99 said:


> I only have one coax which I am using for xfinity Comcast to the modem, the other coax is from over the antenna going to Roamio, so how can I use Moca?


Well, that definitely answers the "which Roamio" question. (i.e. NOT the Plus or Pro, with built-in MoCA)

As for MoCA, your comment would also seem to close the door on that front; however, using OTA for the Roamio and having cable Internet doesn't exclude the possibility of MoCA networking.


Are you saying that you have no coax wall outlets in the bedroom?
Where is your OTA antenna located, and how does it connect to the Roamio?
How does the cable Internet coax line route to your cable modem?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

deliveryman99 said:


> so I can move the Roamio downstairs where I have the cat5 going to Mini and put the mini wireless upstairs where Roamio was, would that work


JoeK, the wireless technique expert, seems to be saying the Roamio should work fine where it is... providing you're not trying to use the Roamio's internal wireless adapter, and you use a wireless router and wireless access point/bridge for the Roamio of sufficient quality.


JoeKustra said:


> You can wire the Roamio (really wired *or to an adapter*) ...



p.s. Based on this...
NETGEAR Nighthawk X8 - AC5300 Tri-Band Quad-Stream Wi-Fi Router (R8500)​... the wireless router side of the equation looks good. But you'll definitely need a powerful wireless bridge for the Roamio, if looking to stream 2 Minis off it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

deliveryman99 said:


> Roamio in the master bedroom upstairs connected wireless to my NETGEAR Nighthawk X8 - AC5300 Tri-Band Quad-Stream Wi-Fi Router (R8500) also on the second floor. I have a mini right next to the router connected via Cat5 cable and a mini downstairs connected to a TP-LINK TL-SF1005D 5-port 10/100Mbps Desktop Switch which is connected via cat5 to the netgear router upstairs...
> 
> every 5 to 10 minutes in my mini downstairs I get v69


Additionally, now that I see you have 2 Minis and only one is acting-up (the "summary" confused me), have you tried:

temporarily direct-connecting the downstairs Mini to the Netgear router, bypassing the TP-Link switch?
temporarily swapping the TP-Link switch with something from Netgear?
Though I don't think you'd want to be relying on the Roamio's built-in wireless (are you?), you could also be suffering from TiVo's annoying finickiness with switches.


----------



## jim1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

deliveryman99 said:


> here is my setup, I have a Roamio in the master bedroom upstairs connected wireless to my NETGEAR Nighthawk X8 - AC5300 Tri-Band Quad-Stream Wi-Fi Router (R8500) also on the second floor. I have a mini right next to the router connected via Cat5 cable and a mini downstairs connected to a TP-LINK TL-SF1005D 5-port 10/100Mbps Desktop Switch which is connected via cat5 to the netgear router upstairs so here is the summary
> 
> Roamio Wireless upstairs
> Mini downstairs connected via switch to the netgear router using cat5
> ...


I don't know what a V69 error is. That's the first project unless someone above noted what it means.

Also, I've successfully used wireless on my main premiere box while testing it but now it's connected to 3 minis via moca and wired into the home network.

My wireless worked fine, but I was probably a little lucky. Wireless has consistency issues, which you never notice while browsing due to error checking in tcp/ip. Video on other platforms builds a buffer which feeds the video when the wireless connection drops or comes in out of sequence. ooma, I think, does not use one but the packets are so small you never notice a dropped one. Tivo, I suspect, needs a continuous stream, which wireless can never guaranty.

Also, not to be a troll, but cat5, vs cat5e or cat6, is a little old and you might want to replace it.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

jim1971 said:


> I don't know what a V69 error is. That's the first project unless someone above noted what it means.


Let me Google that for you ... V69 is "network too slow". Related, V87 is "connection lost".



> ooma, I think, does not use one but the packets are so small you never notice a dropped one. Tivo, I suspect, needs a continuous stream, which wireless can never guaranty.


VOIP generally requires QoS (and possibly other settings) for best results. MoCA networks have three levels of QoS priority. VOIP is given highest QoS priority, while video packets are treated as medium priority, and everything else is "best effort". I believe the main concern for VOIP is latency rather than dropped packets.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> NETGEAR Nighthawk X8 - AC5300 Tri-Band Quad-Stream Wi-Fi Router (R8500)​


Since it was brought up, I been using Netgear for a while. I have an R7500. The R8000 and R8500 both dropped one USB 3.0 port. I have proven, many times, that the Dynamic QoS on my router is broken. After a day it would always drop my speed 30% or more. If I would run www.speedtest.net the computer, desktop or laptop or Roku 3 would show the slowdown. The internal speed test (also Ookla) would not show a slowdown. So, I just turned it off and get 100% of the speed I pay for on everything. I reported the bug to Netgear, but after 90 days their response was "out of warranty". I like the router, but it has a few bugs. It even supports TiVo.


----------



## jim1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

snerd said:


> Let me Google that for you ... V69 is "network too slow". Related, V87 is "connection lost".
> 
> VOIP generally requires QoS (and possibly other settings) for best results. MoCA networks have three levels of QoS priority. VOIP is given highest QoS priority, while video packets are treated as medium priority, and everything else is "best effort". I believe the main concern for VOIP is latency rather than dropped packets.


H Snerd,

As usual, you missed the main point and focused on the non essential details. I guess you just like to argue, even if your comments continually miss the main point. Expecting you to hammer on about this or that, also unrelated.

Re the original issue:

Using wireless for the main box may be causing the signal issues since wireless is far less reliable than wired ethernet or moca with respect to non buffered video. Even great wireless routers have this problem from time to time.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

jim1971 said:


> As usual, you missed the main point and focused on the non essential details. I guess you just like to argue, even if your comments continually miss the main point. Expecting you to hammer on about this or that, also unrelated.


I didn't dispute a single thing that you said, but as usual you attack anyone who makes a completely innocent response to one of your posts.

I simply added relevant information in case others might be interested.

Please grow thicker skin. Here's a story that might help you:

A little bird was flying across a large valley when it began to storm. It got very cold, and the little bird's wings began to ice up, so the bird looked for a safe place to land. The bird saw a farm below, and landed in the barnyard to wait out the storm. The poor little bird was freezing and realized it probably would not survive the storm. Soon a cow walked over where the little bird was shivering, and as fate would have it the cow dropped a big cow pie right on top of the little bird. The bird poked his head through so that he could breath, but the manure was warm and soon the bird stopped shivering. Before long the storm ended and the sun came out and dried things out. This made the bird happy, so the bird began to sing. The singing attracted the farmer's cat, who found the bird and used its paws to clean the cow pie off the bird, and ate it.

This story has three morals:

Moral #1: Not everyone that dumps sh*t on you is your enemy.

Moral #2: Not everyone that takes sh*t off of you is your friend.

Moral #2: When you are safe and warm in a pile of sh*t, keep your mouth closed!


----------

